# Finished Wood on Pen



## ssgmeader (Apr 16, 2013)

So I have a friend that wants me to make him a pen and sent me this picture saying that he likes the wood in it. Any thoughts or suggestions on something that would be similar. I have no idea what this might be curly......something. LOL

[attachment=23276]


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 17, 2013)

I would guess koa.


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah pretty sure it's curly koa. Beautiful wood!

Andrew


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice Pen! Any idea where you can get those service emblem clips??


----------



## longbeard (Apr 17, 2013)

First thought curly koa also. But ive not turned any to know for sure.
I like the ar style clip, not seen that before.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 17, 2013)

As far as the emblems go, hut prodocts has those, and that very well could be where the ar clip came from.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought it was Curly Koa too but wasn't sure.

You can get the emblems on www.penpro.com

also Hut has various pen cap inserts for things like automobile companies as well as custom clips


----------

